
Why we need paid family leave in the U.S - ingve
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-we-need-paid-family-leave-in-the-u-s-2ef79811612e
======
sixothree
Should we really incentivize breeding?

~~~
vinay427
To me, paid family leave is about equal opportunity across income and social
class to have a child. Currently, the wealthy and those with more flexible
jobs are better able to afford time off, which in my opinion is unwise.

~~~
pitaj
If this were true, then the richest eould have the most children, but they
don't. PFL should be up to the companies to decide on, and UBI should give
people the freedom they need to raise a child.

